# Access zugriff auf den OPC



## ernestol (3 April 2006)

Hallo,

kann man im Access mit VBA auf den OPC zugreifen. Gibts irgend wo beispiele?? Brauch unbedingt Hilfe.

Für paar Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 April 2006)

ernestol schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> kann man im Access mit VBA auf den OPC zugreifen. Gibts irgend wo beispiele?? Brauch unbedingt Hilfe.
> 
> Für paar Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar.



Hallo,

vielleicht sollten Sie Ihre verschiedenen Fragen 
zum Thema OPC im passenden Bereich 
"Hochsprachen & OPC" stellen.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Kayser (3 April 2006)

Hallo ernestol,

zu dieser Thematik halte ich das folgende Buch, sowie
die unten aufgeführten Links  für sinnvoll.

 Viel Erfolg!

   MFG 
  Kayser

OPC Fachbuch: "*OPC - Grundlagen, Implementierung und Anwendung*",
3., neu bearbeitete und erweiterte Auflage 2005, 269 Seiten,  mit CD ROM  (Hüthig Fachverlag ISBN 3-7785-2903-X)

http://www.softing.com/de/communications/produkte/opc/fachbuch.htm

http://tww.fh-duesseldorf.de/et/langmann/seminarprojekte/siham/einf%FChrung_in_die_opc.htm

http://www.energietechnik.fh-dortmund.de/personen/spszentr/Ausruestung/Roboter/diplomarbeit_nasba.pdf


----------

